# What brand is everyone using nowadays for BCAA's?



## stevenmd (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm thinking of trying either Evogen or Primeval.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 14, 2018)

Don't bother unless you are vegan.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 14, 2018)

I am using from myprotein. Unflavored was pretty cheap


----------



## stevenmd (Aug 14, 2018)

I will need some aminos for 2 reasons: 1) during this cut, I will eventually be substituting red meat for all chicken.  It has been my experience with my body that I need some additional aminos when I go to nearly all chicken.  I have learned this the hard way.  It might be just my body but that is how I respond to a lack of red meat.  Without aminos, I become very lethargic on just chicken.  2) My last 4 weeks I will be adding fasted cardio first thing in the morning and then go home to eat and then do my workout a few hours later.  All the research I have read is telling me that I will need some aminos following my fasted cardio.  My meal between fasted cardio and my workout will be eggs/egg whites/steel cut oats and as far as I can tell, there is not enough aminos in there to prep my body for the following workout after doing fasted cardio.
Even if reason #2 doesn't make sense to most people, reason #1 is enough for me to know I need it from my past experience.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 14, 2018)

stevenmd said:


> I will need some aminos for 2 reasons: 1) during this cut, I will eventually be substituting red meat for all chicken.  It has been my experience with my body that I need some additional aminos when I go to nearly all chicken.  I have learned this the hard way.  It might be just my body but that is how I respond to a lack of red meat.  Without aminos, I become very lethargic on just chicken.  2) My last 4 weeks I will be adding fasted cardio first thing in the morning and then go home to eat and then do my workout a few hours later.  All the research I have read is telling me that I will need some aminos following my fasted cardio.  My meal between fasted cardio and my workout will be eggs/egg whites/steel cut oats and as far as I can tell, there is not enough aminos in there to prep my body for the following workout after doing fasted cardio.
> Even if reason #2 doesn't make sense to most people, reason #1 is enough for me to know I need it from my past experience.


----------



## stevenmd (Aug 14, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


>


 lmao 678910


----------



## Oblivious (Aug 14, 2018)

as much as people trash talk BCAA, it actually helped me and my friends with recovery alot, but hey I guess its not for everyone


----------



## stonetag (Aug 14, 2018)

I remember how popular they were in the 80's, Amino fuel being one of the more popular ones that tasted like total shit. BB's were so consumed by the fact that they would wither up and blow away if they never ingested a ton of this stuff, hey I'm still here!
 They might have their place, jury is still out on the overall benefit.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 14, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> as much as people trash talk BCAA, it actually helped me and my friends with recovery alot, but hey I guess its not for everyone



No it didn't.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 14, 2018)

If anything amino short of a full g of protein, EAA's make tons more sense, but if you are not on a cut.....just get real food in you.  

I did this dance for 10yrs, BCAA/EAA amino gains are tiny, almost pointless unless you can afford to drink bcaa lemonade half the day.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 14, 2018)

Can’t think of the name but I have a friend who loves it.. I’ll find out and edit the post.


----------



## Uncle manny (Aug 14, 2018)

I feel sipping on Gatorade trumps all peri work out. Just my experiance....


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 14, 2018)

I like amino cuts by allmax but that's mainly for the energy.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 15, 2018)

Uncle manny said:


> I feel sipping on Gatorade trumps all peri work out. Just my experiance....



I add unlfavored bcaa's to my gatorades intra workout


----------



## Uncle manny (Aug 15, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> I add unlfavored bcaa's to my gatorades intra workout



I think you’d notice no difference if you skipped out on the bcaa’s and just did the Gatorade.


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 15, 2018)

What are BCAA’s? “Big Coks and asses?”


----------



## andy (Aug 15, 2018)

SAN, SN , RC. no particular reason, it's just that I work in supp shop and I got 40%off for all these brands and more. besides BCAA's or protein or whatever is same more or less doesn't matter what brand it is.


----------



## rester (Aug 15, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> If anything amino short of a full g of protein, EAA's make tons more sense, but if you are not on a cut.....just get real food in you.
> 
> I did this dance for 10yrs, BCAA/EAA amino gains are tiny, almost pointless unless you can afford to drink bcaa lemonade half the day.



Haha that's facts


----------



## SwankyRon (Aug 23, 2018)

I prefer classics - ON bcaa


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 23, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> What are BCAA’s? “Big Coks and asses?”



Yes.

Yes they are.


----------

